# Цвет носков откроет тайну мужского характера



## Mila (1 Ноя 2010)

Эксперты в области сексуальной психологии советуют девушкам обратить внимание на цвет носков своих избранников 

По утверждению специалистов, парни, которые предпочитают носки ярких расцветок оптимисты и заводилы, но, к сожалению, склонны к измене.

Эгоисты и мужчины с завышенной самооценкой выбираю спортивный фасон носков.

Веселые носки, с потешными рисунками, мультяшными героями носят «маменькины сыночки».

Хорошие семьянины и любящие мужчины предпочитают консервативные цвета, поэтому носят черные и серые носки.

Если вам встретиться парень в белых носках, знайте он страстный и пылкий любовник.


----------



## Drongo (1 Ноя 2010)

А если носки не стираные две недели?  Анекдот.

Приходит Чапаев к Петьке, и говорит:
Ч. - Ты мои носки брал?
П. - Нет, зачем мне твои бумеранги, вон в углу _стоят_
Ч. - Смотри Петруха, не верю я тебе, но если ещё раз возьмёшь, я с твоим галстуком на охоту пойду.

...Холодно сейчас, у меня тёплые шерстяные, коричневого цвета.  По коричневый цвет ничего не сказано.


----------



## Mila (1 Ноя 2010)

Странно, как отличаются мнения. А вот иное мнение о носках



> Существует любопытная теория, согласно которой носки мужчины могут служить ключом к разгадке его личности. Не слишком воспринимая это всерьез, все же приглядимся.
> — Черный носки обычно носят индивиды, стирающие их раз в месяц;
> — Серые или коричневые более часто носят консерваторы;
> — Белые носки обожают спортсмены либо бизнесмены с необоснованными претензиями на вкус;
> ...




Кроме того, не думаю, что такое есть:



> стирающие их раз в месяц;




Кстати, мужчинам на заметку:



> Примерные цветовые сочетания в одежде помогут правильно подобрать носки. Итак:
> 
> Серый костюм — белая, голубая, розовая, цвета слоновой кости рубашка — любого цвета галстук — черные ботинки — носки в тон галстука.
> 
> ...


----------



## edde (1 Ноя 2010)

А у меня все носки разные, я когда их из стиралки вытряхиваю пару найти никогда не могу.:sarcastic: Подбирать приходится по примерному цвету и степени растянутости.


----------



## Drongo (1 Ноя 2010)

У меня был случай. Как-то проходил комиссию в военкомат, давно это было, на утро проснулся, носков найти не могу, ну не помню почему так получилось, взял первые попавшиеся какие нашёл, а там на пятке большая, на всю пятку, дырка. :sarcastic: Думаю, ну и фиг с ней, мне печати поставить только и всё в регистратуре, ну, а получилось, что им приспичило снять с меня параметры, рост\вес, велели раздеваться снимать туфли... Мне тааак стыдно было, я не хотел, отказывался, в конце концов, они заставили снять туфли, а на пятке дырка. Стыдняк такой был, а они ещё в слух жалеть меня начали, вообще, думаю, провалиться бы сквозь землю....


----------



## goredey (1 Ноя 2010)

*edde*, я решил для себя эту проблему. У меня они все одного цвета, без всяких оттенков. Так проще.Одна проблема никак не могу сходу различить изнаночную сторону, так и хожу целый день.


----------



## Arbitr (1 Ноя 2010)

как пишут ржунимагу )))))))) странно у меня они все разные..но как то не случается такого чтоб разные одевал...


----------



## Drongo (1 Ноя 2010)

Я раз, когда в школе учился, наверное класс 4-6, ботинки разные одел, разного цвета, но понял это на полдороги, пришлось бегом возвращаться. Кстати, уже лет в 15-16 несколько друзей, путали разные кросовки, и при этом зрение у них нормальное и наркотой не баловались, ну, мысли как-то видимо путались в момент обувки, что ли?


----------



## alena (1 Ноя 2010)

> Если вам встретиться парень в белых носках, знайте он страстный и пылкий любовник.


Довольно-таки интересное наблюдение!)
Интересно, это соответствует действительности?)


> Хорошие семьянины и любящие мужчины предпочитают консервативные цвета, поэтому носят черные и серые носки.


И кто у нас носит черные и серые носки?)


----------



## Arbitr (1 Ноя 2010)

alena написал(а):


> И кто у нас носит черные и серые носки?)


я ношу, и белые кстати тож есть))


----------



## Drongo (1 Ноя 2010)

alena написал(а):


> И кто у нас носит черные и серые носки?)


Пора покупать серые носочки. 

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 46 секунд_


Arbitr написал(а):


> я ношу, и белые кстати тож есть))


Так может твои серые совсем не серые, а _бывшие_ белые? :sarcastic:


----------



## edde (1 Ноя 2010)

Саня, это жизненный цикл носков  изначально они все были белые.


----------



## Arbitr (1 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> а бывшие белые?


----------



## goredey (1 Ноя 2010)

edde написал(а):


> жизненный цикл носков


Это сильно.


----------



## Drongo (1 Ноя 2010)

edde написал(а):


> Саня, это жизненный цикл носков изначально они все были белые


Если проводить параллели: Пылкий любовник - Белые носки, то в итоге получится, как с жизненым циклом белых носков... Все когда-то ими были.. потом стираемся... сереем....


----------



## iskander-k (1 Ноя 2010)

goredey написал(а):


> Одна проблема никак не могу сходу различить изнаночную сторону,


На шов смотри- сразу определишь.


----------



## Arbitr (1 Ноя 2010)

iskander-k написал(а):


> На шов смотри- сразу определишь


скок не смотрел нет швов у мну на носках...))


----------



## Трубадур (2 Ноя 2010)

У меня есть все носки всех выше названных цветов и видов. Некоторые купил сам, другие подарили. 

Про пылких любовников позабавило. А знаетет почему так, потому что они за этим делом носки не успевают снимать. 
В чёрных и тёмных голый мужик выглядит смешно, даже глупо, а в белых не так уж.
Почему не делают носки телесного цвета. Эти самые "пылкие и страстные" не снимали их бы годами.  

Девушки обычно обращают внимание на всё и всему придают особое значение, но чаще они обращают внимание не на цвет носков, а на разящий за километр запах. 
И он чаще всего их, девушек, отпугивает. Так что, мужики, покупаем носки сами и носим еще пару запасных в кармане - на случай, если те, что на ногах завоняют. 
И тогда все девушки - ваши!


----------



## goredey (2 Ноя 2010)

Трубадур написал(а):


> а на разящий за километр запах.


Это уже болезнь.


Трубадур написал(а):


> носим еще пару запасных в кармане - на случай, если те, что на ногах завоняют.


Может ноги мыть надо чаще?)))+ Дэуконтроль и нет проблем


----------



## Arbitr (2 Ноя 2010)

goredey написал(а):


> Дэуконтроль


а это что за зверь??))


----------



## akok (2 Ноя 2010)

*Arbitr*, судя по всему зверь серьёзный, вот что нашёл в интернете.



> Дэу-контроль на базаре продают,синенькая баночка,моему мужу помогло данное средство.А то как носоньки скинет,все,выноси всех святых.Даже кот щемился от него!


----------



## goredey (2 Ноя 2010)

*akoK*, я не знаю, что продают на базаре.)) я покупал в аптеке, наносится чуть-чуть на чистые ноги, один раз в 10 дней. Результат не заставит себя долго ждать. Люди к которым вы пришли в гости будут благодарны.


----------

